

On some intelligence tests, chimps beat humans. - jonmrodriguez
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-499989/The-disturbing-question-posed-IQ-tests--chimps-cleverer-us.html

======
jonmrodriguez
I posit that a chimp could understand and learn from Wikipedia if it were
presented audiovisually (like Qwiki.com but with the English speech replaced
by a much simpler (sign?) language).

And what if the chimp were also wearing Transcranial Direct Current
Stimulation?

------
gus_massa
Does anyone have the link to the original article (or title or authors)? It
looks interesting, but this version has almost not details.

